# Tap & Die Tutorial



## SuperDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Has anyone that bought one of the tap and die sets thought about doing a pictorial tutorial? Would be a good piece for the library, I suspect.

D


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 2, 2008)

I AM LOOKING INTO A group buy  on the tap and dies and a tutorial would be a great idea as I havent tried them yet. If anyones interested, please reply in the group purchases so I can keep track of how many are interested.


----------

